# B. smithi enclosures



## glitterbean (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi everyone..  First post here! I wanted to share some plastic bin enclosures that I made. I was originally trying to make nice display enclosures but needed something fast and cheap for now. So are these OK for my B. smithi? I made good ventilation to encourage dryer conditions then made the substrate coco fiber and Florida earth (sand/silt/clay/dirt type stuff). I feel like in some areas the substrate isn't high enough, could my t fall and get injured from this height? If so I'd like to change it. I also added locks on the sides where the bin didn't have any for added escape prevention. Lemme know what you think..  So far the ts seem to like it and they have been in there a couple days. 

I started out with a hdx plastic storage container from home depot. I liked how clear they were and how they had decent ground space. I got some white plastic vents from there too. 



Then I used my dremel to cut the vents I'm half and cut a space for them in the bin. 





Then I used some little screws and jb weld to attach the vents to the container. I also constructed little spring pull thingies with make shift hooks attached for the locks. Sorry if that's a horrible description lol basically they stretch like bungee cords! 






Continued on next post..


----------



## glitterbean (Dec 8, 2015)

So this is it done basically. 









And here's a smaller one made from a plastic bin with holes drilled in it for my juvenile. 



Also the screws are filled down and covered with hot glue so there are no sharp edges inside. Thnx guys lemme know what you think!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## donniedark0 (Dec 9, 2015)

I like your substrate. What exactly did you use? Just a combination of silt,sand.soil?


----------



## glitterbean (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks! Its pure eco earth on the bottom, then the next layer is 50/50 eco earth and natural florida soil (I live in SW florida). Then the top layer is pure florida soil dried out then crushed on top. I used the eco earth (coco fiber) at the bottom because it is highly mold resistant. And the natural florida soil from my back yard is composed of sand, silt and clay. I dug about a foot down and scooped out the clay like material with the lighter orange coloration because I knew it was the consistency I was looking for. If you wet it then let it dry it literally hardens over. I also sprinkled a small amount of gravel on top just for funs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 9, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## glitterbean (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you!  and sorry about the sideways photos. Uploaded from my phone and trying to fix that. I guess I should post in the big enclosures thread.


----------



## loganhopeless (Jan 2, 2016)

I think it looks good! Also beautiful T. One thing that I would be worried about, would be the interior of where you cut for the air flow. Make sure there isn't any sharp edges, screw ends, anything like that. Would hate for that beautiful T to get snagged on one of those.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 2, 2016)

loganhopeless said:


> I think it looks good! Also beautiful T. One thing that I would be worried about, would be the interior of where you cut for the air flow. Make sure there isn't any sharp edges, screw ends, anything like that. Would hate for that beautiful T to get snagged on one of those.


He mentioned using hot glue to eliminate sharp things.
Where did you get the vents?


----------



## glitterbean (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you, yes I covered them in a thick layer of hot glue to prevent any sharp edges as well as dremeling down the screws before hand. I got the vents from home depot!


----------



## The Snark (Jan 2, 2016)

I really enjoy meticulous craftsmanship and an eye for details like this. I get bellowed at by my boss about once a week as in my trips out the door to take her to dinner get sidetracked for ... usually less than an hour watching precision machining on Youtube.


----------



## JAG2469 (Jan 18, 2016)

nice job looks good


----------



## SpiderSling2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice! I've seen a lot of videos where people just drill a few holes and done, it's nice to see someone actually take some time and pride In the enclosures they make


----------

